# My lady shooting our new TCP. Funny



## db00019 (Dec 14, 2010)

YouTube - Erica getting a hot shell down the shirt

Went the the range on Sat. I'm glad I had the camera rolling on this one. She took a hot shell straight the neck and down the shirt. Other than that, she did awesome!


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

She's very pretty; but she's, also, 'teacupping' the grip.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I've seen that happen to a lot of people over the years, and she did better than most when faced with a sudden sharp pain from a hot casing. She kept the muzzle downrange, didn't completely freak out/scream, and put the weapon down on the bench before addressing the problem.

Two thumbs up! :smt023:smt023


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

Funny stuff. During night shoots you can see ejected brass glowing red. That stuff gets hot! She did good.:smt023


----------



## johna91374 (Aug 16, 2011)

Funny... I was at the range Weds afternoon and hand brass from a 22LR land right in my collar against my neck..... Always fun stuff.


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

And she still put the pistol pointing down range,As she put it down. I have seen new shooter's have this happen to them.And drop the pistol on the ground.

And lucky it did not fire off.:rip:


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

johna91374 said:


> Funny... I was at the range Weds afternoon and hand brass from a 22LR land right in my collar against my neck..... Always fun stuff.


Been there, done that. I agree, she did fine.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

when i shot my old usaf issue m16 left handed it ejected hot shells at my shoulder which then bounced down to my bent support arm. one out of three would find a spot under the rolled up sleeve against the flesh in the crook of my arm or in the neck area. i hated unrolling the sleeves and i nearly cried with joy when we got the mp5's.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

That could leave a mark!:anim_lol:


----------

